# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Jaje malo a AS velika??? Pomoć....

## kokotirena

Drage RODE i ostali  :Smile: 
U velikoj smo nedoumici i molila bih za bilo kakav savjet i pomoć...
Jaje Risus kao original za kolica nam je premalo, djevojčica ima 8mj i 3 tjedna i nešto više od 9kg, ne znam koliko je duga jer ju je nemoguće izmjeriti bar ovih dana  :Smile:  ali nema niti 2cm od vrha glave do vrha sjedalice, nožice vire van, a remenčići umjesto da idu od iznad ramena kako bi ju štitili i zategli, idu sad već od ispod ramena i time gube svoju svrhu...i vrlo se lako uz nje diže...
2 tjedna samostalno sijedi i samostalno se diže na noge uz sijedeću garnituru i tako provodi cijele dane bez da smo ju mi posjedali ili stavljali na noge...
Kupili smo AS Cybex Juno 2 zbog ADAC-ovih ocjena... no čini nam se ipak još malo premala za tu AS budući joj onaj jispred dođe do ramena  :Smile:  
Molim vas za savjet...je li ju bolje i dalje gurati u to jaje ili stavljati u novu AS ili nabaviti veće jaje (u čemu za sad nemamo uspjeha)???
Unaprijed zahvaljujem za savjete!!!

----------


## daddycool

po ničemu što si navela dijete nije preraslo jaje osim ovih 2 cm od vrha glave do vrha sjedalice. provjeri to još jednom. ako je stvarno manje od 2 cm onda je prerasla i mora preći u višu kategoriju ili kombiniranu sjedalicu.
remenčići kod ove grupe i moraju ići od ispod ramena, a ne iznad ramena. nogice nisu relevantne.

----------


## kokotirena

> po ničemu što si navela dijete nije preraslo jaje osim ovih 2 cm od vrha glave do vrha sjedalice. provjeri to još jednom. ako je stvarno manje od 2 cm onda je prerasla i mora preći u višu kategoriju ili kombiniranu sjedalicu.
> remenčići kod ove grupe i moraju ići od ispod ramena, a ne iznad ramena. nogice nisu relevantne.


OK, 2cm nemamo više, glava joj dodiruje već i sjenilo za sunce  :Smile: ... može još samo info o kakvim se to kombiniranim sijedalicama radi?
Hvala

----------


## ivica_k

Molim pomoc; dijete je preraslo jaje po visini, glavica je u nivou naslona, ali ne ispunjava motoricki uvjet za prelazak u AS vise kategorije
Kod kombiniranih 0-18 kg, koliko sam shvatila, AS se u smjer voznje okrece od 9 kg, a toliko imamo
Koja AS nam je opcija, cjenovnog ranga do 2000 kn!?
Probala sam se konzultirati s mamama u okruzenju, pa je ispalo da prekompliciram, ahh

----------


## rahela

kod kombiniranih 0+/1 se uglavnom do 13kg može voziti u smjeru kontra smjera vožnje

----------


## ivica_k

A ne znam, u specifikaciji Be safe komb AS, pise da se okrece u smjeru voznje od 9 kg

----------


## ivica_k

Imas konkretno neki model za preporuciti?!

----------


## S2000

Besafe izi combi vam je van budzeta, ona moze do 18kg u suprotnom smjeru voznje.

----------


## S2000

U tom rangu cijene nailazim na nesto ovako http://www.fun4mum.hr/ponuda/oprema/...1-convertible/

Do 13kg je umazad....

Koju sada imate? Jeste li pokusali malp vise nastrmiti sjedalicu, blize kutu od 90? Tad malo bolje upadne guza pa se dobije koji cm od glave do ruba naslona. Izvadili ste sve eventualne umetke ukoliko su bili u as za dojence?

----------


## ivica_k

Imamo peg perego primo viaggo
Hvala za savjet, idemo danas u baby centar, pa cemo pogledati i isprobati ovu sto si linkala
Thnx

----------


## Carmina406

Ivica_k. U As jaje imaš ispod navlake,ispod guze jedan umetak od stiropola koji se može izvaditi. On ti je cca20x20 cm malo zaobljen. Pokušajte izvaditi,možda vam da par cm dubine u sjedalici.

Svakako nek se savjetnice jave po ovom pitanju  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Stiropol se ne smije vaditi.

----------


## ivica_k

Mi smo se ponovili u MC Milofix, jako smo zadovoljni, svi  :Smile: 
Kupili je s popustom 15%, pa je izasla taman ispod 2000 kn
Kombinirana AS, u smjeru suprotnom od voznje do 13kg, isofix

----------


## S2000

> Mi smo se ponovili u MC Milofix, jako smo zadovoljni, svi 
> Kupili je s popustom 15%, pa je izasla taman ispod 2000 kn
> Kombinirana AS, u smjeru suprotnom od voznje do 13kg, isofix


Odlicno. Nastojte ostati u suprotnom smjeru sto duze, dok ne presisate ogranicenje tezine ili visine.

----------


## Carmina406

> Stiropol se ne smije vaditi.







hvala hvala, negdje se pisalo da ide van kod visoke djece. Bolje utvrditi gradivo

----------


## Ninunanu

Evo i mi imamo slican problem
malena ima 9mjeseci i malo više od 9kg
imamo graco evo jaje i vec joj tjesna,na muke je kopčamo i jedva u širinu stane, nabavili smo maxi cosi tobi i sad neznam da li da je premjestim u nju.
Malena sjedi sama, al ne diže se još na noge

----------


## Ninunanu

i da najviša razina ramenih utora pojaseva joj je ispod ramena

----------


## Maruška

Još je prepremala za grupu I.

----------


## Maruška

Koliko ima od glavice do vrha sjedalice?
Pojasevi nisu bitni.

----------


## Ninunanu

nisam mjerila ali cu pogledati
a to oko pojaseva, ispod ramena su i bas izgleda kao da je gnjece jer jedva kopcam, a nemogu se više izvuci

----------


## Maruška

Dva su rješenja:
- veće jaje (odnosno neki drugi model)
- kombinirana 0/I koja se može koristiti unatrag (barem) do 13kg



p.s. nisam službena autosjediličarka  :Smile:

----------


## Ninunanu

hvala puno
Pokušati cu negdje posuditi malo vece jaje jer ovo vec postaje nemoguca misija

----------


## rahela

Ninunanu, možeš li poslati sliku djeteta u sjedalici na naš mail autosjedalice@roda.hr?

možda ipak nema potrebe za novom sjedalicom još?
ne čini mi se da bi vam ta sjedalica trebala biti premala

----------


## Ninunanu

evo posudili smo u susjede, maxi cosi jaje i malo je bolje...najveci problem je bio u pojasevima a na ovoj su ipak dosta duže..
mjerila sam joj vrh autosjedalice do glave, ima nekaih 4-5cm, tako ce cemo zdržati još neko vrijeme u njoj

----------


## rahela

ostanite što dulje u jajetu, barem do godinu dana (a po novoj regulaciji će biti obavezno do minimalno 15 mjeseci da je u kontra smjeru) i kad dijete prohoda

----------


## Ninunanu

pokušati cemo izgurati do godine, ona je vec sad dosta krupna, ugl dok stanemo cemo biti u njoj.
hvala svima na pomoci

----------


## pikula

što se radi s tim remenima kad više ne idu preko ramena?
 I nama noge dobrano vire preko ruba, imamo 11 mj i hodamo samostalno.

----------


## rahela

noge mogu viriti, bebe ih kvrče, a i kod sudara neće biti ozlijeđene noge

pikula, koja je sjedalica u pitanju?
koliko beba ima kila?
zadovoljen je jedan od 3 minimalna uvjeta (dok ne saznam koliko beba ima kila) - ostali uvjeti su min 10kg i min godinu dana

vožnja unatrag je najsigurnija za bebe i malu djecu (ali to ionako već znaš), pa ako razmišljaš o novoj sjedalici, razmišljaš li o sjedalicama do 18kg u kontra smjeru?

----------


## pikula

ima oko 9,5kg
Dobro, što s tim remenjem koje ne ide preko ramena
as je od  pierre cardin kolica 4u 1

----------


## rahela

ne mogu se izvući kad stisneš onu klapnu ispod kopče sjedalice?
što piše u uputama, do koliko kila je sjedalica?

jel možeš doći u nedjelju na pregled AS u Heinzelovu?

----------


## pikula

na max su. probat ću doći. baš su mi svi kašljucavi nadam se da smo dobro pa da to provjerimo.

----------


## rahela

nadam se da ćete uspjeti doći

----------


## rahela

pikula, jeste li bili?

ako ste bili, ja vas nisam vidjela, a baš me zanima jeste li uspjeli riješiti problem

----------

